# New tool of death.



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish death that is. Picked up a new Ocean Rhino RX5 from MBT today. I had Jim order it while I was in town for vacation and he had it here before I skip out of town. The fish will not know what hit them now. I can't wait to get out back home in SC. This is some serious gun. It's huge.:thumbup: And that's what she said.:thumbsup:


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

ain't nothing like pulling the trigger for the first time on a new gun.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!! You get to do any good diving up there yet?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FelixH said:


> Nice!! You get to do any good diving up there yet?


Only been once so far. Lots of natural bottom compared to here. The seas stay rough a lot more often. So I can not get out in my boat as much. But I am trying to get to know some other divers with larger boats.:thumbup:


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

*New gun huh bro*



Telum Pisces said:


> Only been once so far. Lots of natural bottom compared to here. The seas stay rough a lot more often. So I can not get out in my boat as much. But I am trying to get to know some other divers with larger boats.:thumbup:


 I also love that gun,dead accurate and it shoots quietly. the only thing i did to that exact model was drill a series of hole in the front end of the gun and add some foam to increase the boyouncy. Tough word after some brews. And i wish the rear stock was longer for when you have multiple shafts on the gun and when loading. But all n all a great gun


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I got that same gun last year. Man is it nice. Shoots straight, and has some amazing power. Went right thru an unsuspecting AJ's head with ease. You won't miss your old one for sure!


----------



## Offshore Angler (Apr 13, 2009)

Great gun lots of punch just wish it was as quiet as my Riffe...


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a nice gun. I am new to spearfishing and my brother and dad went in and bought me a Mako Predator Pro Railgun for my b-day. Looks like a nice gun it's about 5 feet long and has 2 bands, has anyone had any experience with them? I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

i've got that same rhino too. i put the kill kit on there also, and having that front kill spike is really nice. you'll enjoy that gun - wish they'd let me outta flight school for a weekend so i could go shoot mine again soon.

-Wilson


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Add a light*

I shoot the Ocean Rhino RX4. Love it! 
Consider adding the front kill spike. I mounted a UK Mini Q40 Plus eLED to the front spike. Great for looking in holes and under ledges. I have a GoPro Hero HD video camera attached to a head mount. When shooting in a hole the light help you see the fish, acts as an aiming tool, and adds enough illumination for good video. The lights run about $45, and the Hero HD about $300. Have fun, shoot straight, and be safe!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Kinda big for those croakers in Charleston isn't it? :boxing::tt2::tt2::whistling::whistling:


Jim


----------

